# Pakistani Pigeons In USA



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

my breeding Pairs


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

more breeding pairs


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

breeding pairs


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice looking pigeons. Are they High Flyers?


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

meldrew said:


> Nice looking pigeons. Are they High Flyers?


yes, they are high flyers,


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice pigeons  First pair looks really nice, blue one looking sharp!


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the blue bar


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunne said:


> Very nice pigeons  First pair looks really nice, blue one looking sharp!


thanks brother, also my fav,


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

outcold00 said:


> I like the blue bar


thanks brother, it was my luck, by breeding father and daughter together , i got some blue bars from them.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

wowo some of the best i seen in he usa ilike the blues and the blue heads those are great how long do yours fly


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Great looking birds! How much time do you get out of them?


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

hasseian_313 said:


> wowo some of the best i seen in he usa ilike the blues and the blue heads those are great how long do yours fly


blue bar have flown 10 hrs, other ones also have more then 8 hrs.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow thats good


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

they look like pakistani's with all the bands on there legs lol, are they imports?


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

polo963 said:


> they look like pakistani's with all the bands on there legs lol, are they imports?


they look like pakistani, they are pakistani, they are not imports, u know about amjad ali, they from him


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

mianhayat said:


> they look like pakistani, they are pakistani, they are not imports, u know about amjad ali, they from him


Real cool n beautiful, Idk him but can I get number a friend wants paki hf's?


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

polo963 said:


> Real cool n beautiful, Idk him but can I get number a friend wants paki hf's?[/QUOT
> sorry i dont sell my birds,


----------

